# Tailoring Courses



## amineko (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi, I am interested in doing an intensive tailoring course in India for several months. There are many schools advertised online but I would be grateful for any recommendations of ones that are reputable and suitable for foreigners. Thanks


----------

